

Compiling Qt 5 with MinGW-W64 - alok-g
http://qt-project.org/wiki/MinGW-64-bit

======
alok-g
Discovered this after failing to compile it myself. Qt 5 configuration has
flags for including ICU (required for Webkit) and OpenSSL but compilation
fails with those. It compiled fine without.

